# Plants that grow on wood



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I want to put some drift wood in my new tank and wanted toknow if there are any plants out there that I can sprout off of the wood. I think that'd be a realy cool and natural look. Help a brotha out.

peace


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can attach on driftwood Anubias,Java Fern and Java Moss or Riccia Fluitans.They look great!!!


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Riccia cannot attach to anything, it's a floating plant, and as so it has in need of pretty strong light.
But as long as you pay heed to this it can be tighted down to rocks or bogwood, or anything heavier than this plants floating power. Given enough nutrients it will soon grow to hide whatever you used to hold it down.

Besides there's also Bolbitis Heudolotis, another fern of african origin, that like Anubias grow in crevices of rock or woodpieces.
This plant should be placed near the filter-outlet though, as it prefer some currrent to its habitat.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Anubias and Java fern are my favs for driftwood


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

whats anubias look like, is it that plant that sort of looks like thick blades of grass?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

The most common Anubias variety is A. Barteri var. Nana.
It has a thick rhizom and dark green leathery leaves on a short stocky stem.

It has a pretty slow growth-rate, so don't keep in a too lighted place, as it easily go down in algae-growth.

Another good tip, is to "plant" it by tying to eg. woodpieces with cottonstring, instead of pressing it to cracks on the surface of the wood.
If the rhizom is damaged the rest of the plant may have trouble settle in.
In the time the cottonstring is disolved, the graft should have taken.

This is actually the best way with any "climbing" plant.


----------

